# 鶏肉, 鳥肉



## kachibi

Both can refer to chicken meat right?

Then they have no difference at all? Or 鳥肉 can refer to all kinds of bird, like pigeon's meat?


----------



## frequency

I guess 鶏肉 stands for edible chicken meat.


kachibi said:


> 鳥肉 can refer to all kinds of bird, like pigeon's meat?


鳥肉 perhaps stands for the meat of a bird. But if does it cover 鶏肉, too? I'm not sure and I can't say yes. Does anybody know?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Both 鶏肉 and 鳥肉 mean "chicken."
"鶏肉" is more common, and the character "鶏" is complicated, so "とり肉" is often used instead.


----------



## kachibi

Can 鳥肉 also refer to all other birds' meats?


----------



## cool-jupiter

kachibi said:


> Can 鳥肉 also refer to all other birds' meats?



Yes, it can.


----------



## kachibi

わかりました｡


----------



## kachibi

Sorry!

鶏肉, as I checked online, is pronounced as けいにく. Some pronounce とりにく. Which one is correct?


----------



## cool-jupiter

kachibi - Absolutely とりにく.  I would hasten to tell you to mistrust anyone or anything that says it's けいにく, but けいにく is seldom used, at least where I live.


----------



## kachibi

Good.


----------

